# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hormonale anticonceptie - Artikel

## Leontien

> Bij de combinatiepil worden twee stoffen tegelijk toegediend: progestagieve stoffen die zorgen voor de anticonceptie en oestrogenen die ervoor zorgen dat de bloedingscyclus het normale menstruatiepatroon van ééns per vier weken volgt. Bij progestageen-alleen worden progestagieve stoffen aan het lichaam afgegeven. 
> 
> Door het ontbreken van oestrogenen wordt de cyclus onvoorspelbaar en kunnen er onregelmatige bloedingen optreden. Meestal in de vorm van druppelsgewijs bloedverlies. Na 3 tot 6 maanden kunnen de bloedingen helemaal verdwijnen (dit heet amenorroe). 
> De toediening van progestageen-alleen kan op verschillende manieren:
> minipilprikpilimplantaat onder de huidhormoonspiraaltje (in baarmoeder)


Bron: http://www.anticonceptiepil.nl/conte...ogestageen.asp

----------

